# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  ZJ Header Panel help

## 97ZJ

As many of you know the header panel on the ZJ/XJ jeeps is a little brittle and if you haven't broken one you're pretty lucky. Mine is cracked in a couple spots and there's also the part underneath the grill has cracks around one of the three push pins holding the bumper cover in the center so the bumper cover is a little out of wack. Is the piece where the push pins hold the bumper cover up also part of the header panel or is that another piece of plastic I need to buy. All help is appreciated, thanks.

----------

